# Big Wreck, Monster Truck London Music Hall Dec 3, 2021



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Ian Thornley master class in guitar playing. I shot a bunch of videos and one Monster Truck video for anyone interested.


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD8VpB6dk1E-oQpGFh7Vt9UTbeqjQuAD5


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Heres a sample


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

There's no doubt he's my favorite guitar player. I've seen them (him) probably 25 times now. He's just unbelievably good. Thanks for sharing that


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Mikev7305 said:


> There's no doubt he's my favorite guitar player. I've seen them (him) probably 25 times now. He's just unbelievably good. Thanks for sharing that


Yes hes so good its almost depressing lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Great guitarist yes, but also one of the better rock singers out there. Sounds like Chris Cornell's understudy, and that ain't bad.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Great guitarist yes, but also one of the better rock singers out there. Sounds like Chris Cornell's understudy, and that ain't bad.


Apparently he hates that comparison I heard.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Peel Ferrari said:


> Apparently he hates that comparison I heard.


I've heard that Frank Marino never much cared for comparisons between him and Hendrix as well.

But, those are my honest impressions and frankly, I would be flattered by either comparison.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I've heard that Frank Marino never much cared for comparisons between him and Hendrix as well.
> 
> But, those are my honest impressions and frankly, I would be flattered by either comparison.


I know eh? Awfully great comparisons...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Peel Ferrari said:


> I know eh? Awfully great comparisons...



Honestly I much prefer Big Wreck over Soundgarden or Audioslave. Big Wreck songs appeal to me much more, but Chris Cornell was one of a very few singers from this genn whom I would say was in the same league as the legendary singers from the classic rock era.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Honestly I much prefer Big Wreck over Soundgarden or Audioslave. Big Wreck songs appeal to me much more, but Chris Cornell was one of a very few singers from this genn whom I would say was in the same league as the legendary singers from the classic rock era.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


I like Soundgarden and BW....Id agree about Cornell.


----------



## cowlevelisreal (Sep 12, 2021)

I like big wreck but soundgarden is like a part of my being. So many amazing songs!


----------

